# Clay Help



## lpstephy85 (Mar 22, 2015)

Was wondering if any one can suggest a good place to get a wide variety of colored clays from. Looking for a place either in the Midwest or East coast. Trying to avoid getting something from the west coast with shipping prices. I have been looking at a lot of soaps that used clay for coloring and love what I have seen (especially in the reds, pinks, and purples).  My client wants natural colors and after my first run using herbs and not getting the results I wanted I figured I would have better luck with clays. Also, does any one have suggestions for a natural blue? TIA


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 22, 2015)

He's a little pricy but good quality - soapmakingresoruce.com based out of Pennsylvania.


----------



## newbie (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't use clays but you might find this helpful. It's from Amanda Griffin's blog and has the link to the place to purchase the clays, which is in Connecticut.


http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/08/natural-soap-colorants-gallery-clays-added-at-trace/


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 22, 2015)

For blue, I've had the best luck with indigo -  either adding it to the water before the lye, or holding back some water,mixed with indigo and  mixing it in after emulsion. 

I love the red of Morrocan red clay from soap making resource, but find the French green clay very light for color, even though I love it as an additive.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 22, 2015)

newbie said:


> I don't use clays but you might find this helpful. It's from Amanda Griffin's blog and has the link to the place to purchase the clays, which is in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/08/natural-soap-colorants-gallery-clays-added-at-trace/



FNWL is very pricey & they do not stand behind their products. This has been my experience with them. I no longer do business with them because of this.


----------



## lsg (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is where I often buy my clays:

https://www.thesage.com/search.php


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 23, 2015)

Brambeberry has a line of clays that include a lovely lavender clay.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 23, 2015)

Agree that Brambleberry has a great selection of colors.  I've also been pleased with the clays I've ordered from New Directions Aromatics.  Either way you're looking at shipping from west coast or east cost and I think ND has a $100 minimum.


----------

